# 455 rounds in 2 sessions; one failure



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello Everyone;

So I finally got to pick up my P99 QA last Friday and have since fired 455 rounds (400 WWB; 50 Federal; 5 Carbon JHP). Cleaned the gun before initial trip to the range and after each visit.

After shooting a little to the left in the beginning, I changed the backstrap from medium to small to allow for some more trigger finger and that did the tick very nicely. The gun is definitely more accurate than me  

While I did not have any FTF or FTE, I had one feeding problem somewhere between 350 and 400. The slide retracted and ejected the previous round, but then did not move back all the way to the front (maybe by 0.5 inch). So I remove the mag and pull the slide back and find the live round, primer untouched, but pinched badly in the middle of the round. Any ideas what could have caused this?

Love the gun and plan to go back to the range Thursday night; hopefully I will find some time to post pics in between all those shooting sessions.

Thanks in advance! :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Might be a weak spring in the mag as it sounds like the round was getting ahead of the extractor. My buddies started to do that and he put some new Wolff springs in it and cured it. The mags seem to be on the bottom of the list when it comes to quality control and they cause the most problems. Go figure. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That round may not have been all the way to the back in the mag too. No telling.

That's great. Glad U like it. If U have any other issues, call Walther.

I have about 1700 thru my fullsize P99, 1400 thru my SW99 and I just passed 1000 in my P99c this past weekend. I never had 1 issue at all.


----------

